# Best Aussie Skylines



## Endrias (Oct 6, 2009)

*..*

..


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Some pictures would be good, otherwise what are we voting for.


----------



## Endrias (Oct 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Endrias (Oct 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Endrias (Oct 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Endrias (Oct 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Does there really need to be* two* 'Best Australian Skylines' thread? What's wrong with the other one?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

You kidding, no Gold Coast?
Thread sucks dick.


----------



## sodiumchloride (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't pick just one >.<


----------



## arepull87 (Aug 24, 2009)

no gold cost?..gold cost much better then brisbane IMO....


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Because the pics of melbourne posted so far only show a fraction of the skyline here are some more reprasentative ones



















taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17020&page=50

and heres some of the gold coast as it missed out








From http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518412&page=77


----------



## Endrias (Oct 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Probably because you post a crap picture. I can do that too.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Weather the gold coast beats brisbane is debateable but in terms of skylines it certainly beats adelaide and it makes the list.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Agreed. I love both Brisbane and the Gold Coast. Both have totally different feels and both serve different purposes. 500k coastal city, vs. 2mil self proclaimed "world city".


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sydney-because of density,bridge & opera house))


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

1) Melbourne
2) Sydney
3) Gold Coast (!)
4) Brisbane
5) Perth


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*'MELBIN'*



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> You kidding, no Gold Coast?
> Thread sucks dick.


Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## barcelona.fc.fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Some Great Shots of Brisbane


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

For me:

1) Sydney
2) Melbourne
3) BSB
4) Perth
5) GC


----------

